# Microsoft word autocorrect files



## Sarah82 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, guys. Ugh, I am in such trouble. I use the autocorrect feature a lot on microsoft word. I use a macbook pro OS X.

The autocorrect feature is for changing frequently misspelled words as you type. if you use it a lot, like I do, it becomes very valuable, like the custom dictionary. Well, yesterday I went to the mac store and met with someone at their genius bar about an unrelated problem. He ended up fooling around in my preferences folder and seemed to solve the problem I went in their for but now all of my computer's settings are off. And my autocorrect file and custom dictionary is no longer being recognized!

This is awful! I seem to remember him trying to get to the root of a problem by deleting items in my preferences folder that he thought I didn't need. these items were trashed, and deleted. Did he delete these files? If so, I have Data recovery II, but if any of you have ever dealt with ACL files you'll know that it can be very confusing finding your old file and making sure it's not your new, empty one, etc, ect.

Anyone who can guide me through this will make me a very happy girl.

THANKS!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how to help you on this one. I'd take it back and tell them that by fixing one problem, they caused another and see if they can bring back your files.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Reboot and begin rebuilding your auto-correct library from scratch. The Preferences or .plist files hold all the customization/settings data for your specific user. 

See how auto correct works in another user...

Personally I enjoy blowing away the preferences, however, i back up the preferences in case of something like this happens! He could have avoided this by duplicating the preferences folder before changing it (using the key command apple+D duplicates a folder). Let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

oh yeah you can setup a genius bar appt to have them assist you with adding the auto correct settings back (since they helped delete them)...


----------

